# Sochi 2014 Medal Standings



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Sochi 2014 Winter Olympics
Medal standings

CANADA is on TOP of the Medal Standings at Sochi for Day 3.

3 Golds 3 Silvers 1 Bronze

Wooohooo!!!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

Medals - Sochi 2014 - CBC Sports

womens slopestyle on now, and plenty of boring curling matches if your into them


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i made a chat if anyone's watching late night coverage, feel free to join


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

We are kicking @SS! Good job Canada!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

One word......

BILODEAU!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*hilarious.......*










Y! SPORTS - USA vs. Canada hockey game 

The winner of Friday's ice hockey semifinal game between Team USA and Canada advances to the gold-medal game at the Winter Olympics. The loser, apparently, has to keep pop star Justin Bieber.

That's the bet purported by this Chicago billboard, which features Chicago Blackhawks stars Patrick Kane and Jonathan Toews, who are on opposite sides of Bieber and the semifinal game. Bieber, of course, is a Canada native who found fame as a teen pop star and then turned into a bratty young adult in the U.S.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hahahaha if only it were possible.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Canada just needs to remove his citizenship and then he can't be sent back to Canada!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

l think they should send him to Russia so N. America can be Bieber-free lol
Looks like Canada will be in 1st by the end of the day. Doing very good the last couple days!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

heehee......took me a bit to get the beiber thing. reminds when quebec had a referendum about separating from canada and there was a movement to trade quebec for maui.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> heehee......took me a bit to get the beiber thing. reminds when quebec had a referendum about separating from canada and there was a movement to trade quebec for maui.


Although our Olympic medal total would take a hit, Maui sounds good:bigsmile:


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> heehee......took me a bit to get the beiber thing. reminds when quebec had a referendum about separating from canada and there was a movement to trade quebec for maui.


well you know if Quebec ever separates from Canada it will be a much shorter drive to Newfoundland!


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

A memo to the Men's Swedish Hockey team:


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha that's a funny one, when my wife asked who was in the final I said it was team igloo vs team ikea. It took her a few seconds but after the eye roll, sigh and head shake I knew she got it.


----------

